# Filtration for peacocks and haps



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 120-gallon tank with peacocks and haps. I use two canister filters: Eheim 700 (type 2078) with 1100l/h filtration according to the supplier (1850 l/h max pump capacity). The other one is JBL Cristal Profi e 1501 with 800-900 l/h filtration and 1400 l/h max pump capacity.

There is no problem with overall quality of the water, the fish are breeding and the test results are excellent, the water is clear. However, it is not cristal clear and there are some small particles floating in the water, perhaps as a a result of peacocks and Haps frequently digging in the sand. Also, it seems that due to their diet (carnivore), the quality of the excrements is different from algae-eating mbunas (which I keep in another tank, where I never had this problem) and I think some of the floating articles are actually small excrements.

Any advice on the filtration? Am I doing something wrong? Orientation of the noozles?

Thanks a lot for any advice, Daniel


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Daniel, this is a frequent complaint from many fish keepers regarding small particles still being visible in the aquarium and more often than not, it is usually feces or small food particles that are the culprit. You can try to adjust the outflow (nozzles or spray bar) direction of your filters to create a more circular pattern that may help direct the particles to the filter intakes. This is a trial and error plan because any structures such as rocks or decor in the tank can inhibit the flow pattern of the water.

Some people use a power filter that hangs on the back of the tank to help catch any floating debris because the intake strainer is usually shorter than that found on canister filters and the filter media can be cleaned more easily without having to disassemble the filter.

Other people add a powerhead or circulator in the tank to help direct the water flow more easily toward the canister filter intake strainers and have had good results. This may or may not achieve the desired results due to any rocks or other hard decor in the tank.

Another option is to add a fine filter pad or floss to the canister filters to catch the finer debris in the tank but this requires more frequent cleaning of the filter to prevent clogging and reduce filter output. You can check the filter instructions to see what material would be appropriate and where it needs to be placed in the filter.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to touch on it from another angle, is it possible you are feeding too much? What type of food do you feed this tank that you do not on the other tank? Different food and different feeding regiments can make a big difference. I'm just throwing it out there to get you thinking.

It could very well be you just need more circulation as Deeda has suggested.

Oh, one other thing, are you running any air fixtures in this tank? That can create tiny bubbles that will travel around in the tank and keep it from being crystal clear.


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts. I will try a powerhead circulation and a fine filter pad.
Regarding the feeding regimen, the mbuna tank has algae-flake + sitrulina-based diet, whereas the peacock+Haps-tank has carnivore diet (frozen artemia, frozen krill, high-protein cichlid diet). I can try to reduce feeding in the non-mbuna tank. Most probably, it will be a combination of all mentioned factors, thanks a lot, will try them all.
-Daniel


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

+1 on the powerheads. I tried those fine filter pads on my canister once I had to change them literally like every 3 days.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Add an Aquaclear 300 and use it purely as mechanical filtration. Aquaclear foam, then 1" of finer foam, then 1" of filter floss or fine filter padding. For even better results, put a bag of purigen on top. (Purigen is by seachem).


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

thanks for all the tips. I didn't add Aquaclear but in addition to my two externals, I did add an internal (Eheim Powerline 2252, 1200 litres per hour) and a powerhead Eheim compact + 1100 (1000-2000 l per hour). I positioned them so that the water is circulating clock-wise and the water is insanely clear. There is no poop in the places it always was (the corners). I also feed little bit less.

Will keep Aquaclear in mind when the fish get bigger 

Thanks for all great tips.

Daniel


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update. Too many times we never hear what the outcome was. Your update may prove to be valuable to someone else with this problem. Nice job and glad it worked out for you.


----------

